# Google Earth Anomalies...



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

So has Google Earth made any mistakes with your city? Or have any weird things been caught by a Satellite or the Street View Car?

I've found this thing in The Hague, The Netherlands and I can't work out what it is.... either it's just a computer problem or a deliberate attempt to censor something. I noticed that on Google Maps it shows the Ministry of Defence being under the blanked out area... but no other controversial sites around the world seem to be blanked out.

So what is it?

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=113778439101922095095.0004824ab5a44d65e1748


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Deliberate. There are some other Dutch military facilities that have also been censored.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Weird. Not seen anything like that in London... My main gripe is that the photos are quite old... 2-3 years in some cases


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I guess the 'covering' of the defence offices must be an act by the Dutch government. The CIA headquarters in Langley aren't blocked out, nor is MI6's offices at Vauxhall Cross or ASIO's headquarters in Canberra. 

Seems strange that the Dutch Government would want to be so secretive considering what an open, liberal and peaceful nation The Netherlands is.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

city_thing said:


> I guess the 'covering' of the defence offices must be an act by the Dutch government. The CIA headquarters in Langley aren't blocked out, nor is MI6's offices at Vauxhall Cross or ASIO's headquarters in Canberra.
> 
> Seems strange that the Dutch Government would want to be so secretive considering what an open, liberal and peaceful nation The Netherlands is.


The Dutch are sensitive about their secret hydrogen bomb stash.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I thought the Lucas Heights Nuclear Reactor in Sydney was blurred out. Just checked and it isn't. Weird.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ I wonder if the Pine Gap spy base is? It'll be a shit to look for on Google though, seeing as it's hidden in the middle of the desert.

You would imagine it would be blurred, seeing as we listen to all the phone calls and read all the emails going in and out of Asia from there.

EDIT: I just found Pine Gap, it's just west of Alice Springs :nuts:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Some secret spy base we have eh! :lol: I'm going to go check it out now. Will check for other things while I'm at it.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

It's due to the Dutch gouvernement, indeed. Military sites are blurred out. You'll find spots like these in every mayor city. Ironically, the same spots are not blurred in maps.live.com. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...74263,4.917669&spn=0.022689,0.055747&t=k&z=15 (marine education centre, Amsterdam)

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=52...24&lvl=16&sty=h&where1=Amsterdam, Netherlands (same spot in maps.live)


The list of sites that cannot be depicted is quite old - one of these blurs apparently is over a location that is just an housing neighborhood these days (don't remember where). It made some people worried to find their houses blurred in Google Maps 

[edit] that's this place - http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...49087,4.439206&spn=0.011377,0.027874&t=k&z=16 - there used to be a company connected to defence, but it's been moved to The Hague for years. Aslo, no-one seems to know why this spot in The Hague is blurred. A lot of the locations don't make sence at all


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's a definite anomaly.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Haha great find! Look at the official google earth forums. There are so many links to strange things everywhere in the world.


----------



## citybus (Oct 22, 2008)

You know the way they blur out peoples faces? In this case they blurred out a face painted on one of Belfast's wall murals. The man's been dead for 20 years so it's not as if he would complain 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...bmcwdgkjGsRFBAP-LlPaLw&cbp=12,273.91,,1,-2.38


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Barragon said:


> courtesy of rpc08
> 
> It's not that far :lol:


At last, someone knows where Portugl is!


----------



## scalziand (Oct 18, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=41.486222,-73.054619&daddr=Water+St&hl=en&geocode=%3BFSwWeQIdXUyl-w&mra=dme&mrcr=0&mrsp=0&sz=16&sll=41.488697,-73.053739&sspn=0.01003,0.022724&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16

The highlighted section of road doesn't exist. Instead, it is a section of elevated(!) railroad that got mapped as Water St. by mistake.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is a list 20 strange sights on Google Earth


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

citybus said:


> You know the way they blur out peoples faces? In this case they blurred out a face painted on one of Belfast's wall murals. The man's been dead for 20 years so it's not as if he would complain
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...bmcwdgkjGsRFBAP-LlPaLw&cbp=12,273.91,,1,-2.38


The blurring is all done by software. It would take ages and cost a fortune to do it manually by people. The software just looks for faces and blurs them all, so it doesn't know the difference between signs or real faces. In some countries it also is programmed to blur license plates, and makes mistakes when it sees other numbers/letters.


----------



## Crownsteler (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, the military censorship of satellite photos in the Netherlands does produce some odd situations. For example this former naval airbase is censored, but so poorly that it is completely obvious what it is. Or this former airforce base where they forgot to censor part of it. Or how this park is censored, but the actual military object is not censored (it is on live maps apparantly), which turns out, house an airforce psychiatric care unit. This is made al the more interesting by the fact the the combined armed forces HQ isn't censored.

Relic of the cold war I suppose. In Britian the BT tower was official a secret and the did not appear on maps (despite the fact that it was one of the tallest structures in Britian).


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ The park is especially funny since if you select the photos options, there are pictures from inside the park.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

The Netherlands seems to be the capital of Street View/Google Earth anomalies. Such incoherence too - hilarious. It seems so strange that The Netherlands would do this, when they're such a peaceful, open country. It reminds of the MI6 building in London, that was supposed to not exist even though it was just down the river from the Houses of Parliament. I seem to remember something about a law saying it was illegal to take photos of it as well.



Svartmetall said:


> Here's a definite anomaly.


LOL. That bird is amazing, it looks like it's carrying a chip or something.

Wasn't there some story of some mysterious town appearing on Google Maps somewhere in the UK?


----------



## yangkhm (Jul 30, 2009)

wow.........Google earth is amazing...............


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Found this in Shenzhen, China


----------



## TheCanadianEuro (Oct 4, 2009)

C.Sanders from the KFC fast food chain always gets his face blurred.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Atmosphere said:


> Here is a list 20 strange sights on Google Earth


haha thats awesome.


----------



## citybus (Oct 22, 2008)

A strange one in London.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...=RBd7s-izrj4M6vLlgROHRw&cbp=12,280.56,,0,3.45

He's in a rush

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...=32kw-de7aczzmHCubOPmAQ&cbp=12,174.6,,1,14.94


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

There were three strange peaks North of Pittsburgh PA US. They were fixed some years ago...


----------



## Matchut (May 2, 2008)

delete


----------



## xgongzhu16 (Oct 7, 2010)

We have very available stock of WOW gold on most of the serversBuy WOW Gold and we can deliver your WOW gold on the order in a short while.

I'm a little concerned that cats,WOW Gold bears or both will come in for a nerf as a result. With the new talent trees, cats should have fairly easy access to most of the bear's goodiesRS Gold, with most of its damage now free of having to keep Savage Roar running. I think that puts us Final Fantasy Gilwithin a stone's throw of being the ultimate nightmare opponent. We have very available stock of WOW gold on most of the servers and we can deliverRuneScape Gold your WOW gold on the order in a short while.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Google Earth made a terrible mistake in repeating 2 times my neibourhood when it changed to high definition in Mexico City last month, and streets look wrong also street view













I have also found 2 airplanes near parks both of them


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ Weird :lol:


----------

